# FYI (VM Guide for TiVo)



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Whilst we wait :

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_quick_guide.pdf

Mobile recordings (set via your phone) should be there (page 16). No mention of CAT5 yet though :\


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

It does mention the Media Access Key in one of the documents though, seems odd to mention that if it can't be used.

http://help.virginmedia.com/system/selfservice.controller?CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=351793&CURRENT_CMD=SEARCH&CONFIGURATION=1002&PARTITION_ID=1&USERTYPE=1&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable

Near the bottom it mentions the Media Access key to allow other PC's in the home to access the Tivo


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Well, given it's currently only getting LAN/WAN access via COAX, I suspect it's on a 192.168.100.* address, like the cable modems?
(OR it'll have an external IP on an as yet unpublished range, OR will be on a 10.* address for VM only access)


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Also, given smokie has one, can he check the Help & Settings > Settings > Network screen (or others) and see if an IP appears? (sorry if he has already!)

(I'll check mine when I get it, but that won't be till the 18th!) :\

Also, the tvguide doesn't (currently) format for mobile, when access via a mobile (well, on my Hero anyway!) :\ - I hope that's amended/detected once TiVo goes live on the account!


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

ptruman said:


> Well, given it's currently only getting LAN/WAN access via COAX, I suspect it's on a 192.168.100.* address, like the cable modems?
> (OR it'll have an external IP on an as yet unpublished range, OR will be on a 10.* address for VM only access)


Doesn't need an IP address at all, really. It could use its own protocols for talking.

Have you checked for BOOTP/ARP/ND packets coming from it (or any unknown packet types), or tried probing it with anything to see what response you get.


----------



## ruperte (Jan 4, 2002)

I think it does get a ip address. Have a read on the pytivo forums. I'm sure it will work much the same way.

I'd love to know if we are doing to be able to stream our own downloads/rips on to it.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

I plugged in the ethernet when I first got it and couldn't see anything happening, either on TiVo or network. The only IP address info I could find in config was the WAN 10.xx stuff. I think it will be wireless when it works (which isn't now).

I was asking Virgin TiVo tech today about it, he said it will come "later" - he didn't think with March firmware which will enable additional tuner. He thought USB was even further away, due to copyright constraints rather than technical ones. However I think those were more informed opinions than fact.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

Tony Hoyle said:


> Doesn't need an IP address at all, really. It could use its own protocols for talking.
> 
> Have you checked for BOOTP/ARP/ND packets coming from it (or any unknown packet types), or tried probing it with anything to see what response you get.


It'll have an IP address as the box is accessing publicly available internet services including iPlayer - whether Virgin have the ability to provide the STB with a different internet connection to the cable modems will probably determine what type of IP address it gets.

If I were Virgin and I had the ability I'd put TiVo boxes behind a big NAT on their own private RFC 1918 or even 4193 addresses - this will make the units protected from the Internet and allow Virgin to save IP addresses for Internet users who would, ideally, need to have an external address each.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

Indeed, a box can get an IP (internal) from VM via the Coax (same as your DOCSIS cable modem) and then be NAT'd/proxied onto the 'net.

If that were the case, finding the IP is going to be fun if it's not listed on a screen


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

Well.. it doesn't need an IP on the VM line either but probably has one unless VM are being really obtuse about the way they handle youtube etc.

On the ethernet interface though anything that passes over layer 2 would work, since it only has to talk to other tivos or the ipad app, hence looking for common packets coming out of it.


----------

